# Make-Up or NO Make-Up?



## shaneygirls (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello All!

I've been curious abou this particular subject for quite some time... I am SO glad I found a place to ask it! 

There are a lot of beautiful SSBBW's on this site. Most wear make up... some do so quite well! My question is for the FA's... Do you like seeing a lot of make up on women? If so, why? If not, why? 

I am not a big fan of wearing a lot of it... probably because I cannot apply it as beautifully as some of the women can on here... but if I could, I would wear the crap out of it!! He He He...

So... What are your thoughts? Make-Up or not?


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2011)

For me, I don't really care for noticeable make-up. Which can either mean no make up, or skillfully applied make-up that isn't trying to get noticed. I have huge admiration for the cool effects some people pull off with make up--takes real artistic vision and application skills! But I'm not generally attracted to that sort of more obviously made-up look (massive disclaimers apply: I'm sure I've seen it look good many times....just in general not as big a fan of it).

But that is just me, I make no claim to speak for anyone else. :bow:


----------



## kioewen (Jan 3, 2011)

Very effective if done right. It all depends on the girl.

If she's a "natural beauty," she needs little makeup.

If she's a bit more plain, a skillful use of cosmetics can dramatically increase attractiveness.

Above all -- I think every girl should learn to use eye makeup. It always helps.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 3, 2011)

I consider wearing makeup, as I do with my clothing, hair and jewelry, an extension and expression of my personal style and creativity.

Not everyone can be Georgia O' Keefe or should be, but thank God for her beautiful art.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I consider wearing makeup, as I do with my clothing, hair and jewelry, an extension and expression of my personal style and creativity.



This says it all. Some women look great under a ton of makeup, and some look wonderful with little or none of it. And sometimes they're the same women.


----------



## rollhandler (Jan 3, 2011)

Women wear it for a variety of reasons. No matter if it is to simply feel feminine, or to hide what they see as flaws, or to accentuate what they feel will help them compete in nature for a mate.

I feel that the use of makeup is false advertising and that the need to wear it to feel feminine (or for any other reason) shows a lack of self confidence in ones own natural beauty.

Even as an accessory it tells me that women feel the need to add further adornment in order to maximize their appearance in a given garment 

IE: They aren't trying to make the garment look good but to make themselves look good in the garment.

On the other side of that fence i feel that a man who requires or expects a woman to wear it cheapens and demeans her, sending the message that they are valued less without it, or would be worth more by their use of it. He is promoting a sense that they are somehow flawed and unacceptable, or less than feminine without the aid of cosmetics to become what he wishes her to be.
Rollhandler


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 3, 2011)

rollhandler said:


> Women wear it for a variety of reasons. No matter if it is to simply feel feminine, or to hide what they see as flaws, or to accentuate what they feel will help them compete in nature for a mate.
> 
> I feel that the use of makeup is false advertising and that the need to wear it to feel feminine (or for any other reason) shows a lack of self confidence in ones own natural beauty.
> 
> ...



We prefer to wear the clothes, not for the clothes to wear us.

And to the rest of your post... :doh: I mean WTF, '_false advertising_'? It's make-up, not fucking camouflage.


----------



## penguin (Jan 3, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> And to the rest of your post... :doh: I mean WTF, '_false advertising_'? It's make-up, not fucking camouflage.



If they were wearing caked on make up, with false eyelashes, boob inserts in the push up bra, a girdle, hair extensions, fake tan, high heels, then you could probably understand it being false advertising when it all comes off. But wearing make up to enhance your natural beauty? That's not false advertising.

I haven't worn make up in a few years. I'm having a birthday party this weekend and I'm going to get myself dolled up for the first time in ages. I think I need to see what make up I have and practice with it a bit to see if I can still remember how to use it!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually, a lot of women DO wear it as camouflage. Like a mask. Some females I know won't even go to the hospital in a dying state without at least some lipgloss and mascara on.

While some women may look haggard without makeup, we're not born with it on our faces, so we don't need it. Most women that I find beautiful are ones I've seen without makeup and like without makeup.

As for me, I wear it when I feel like it, which is actually not often at all. I spend more days makeup free than with it, and my skin can prove it. It definitely is just a random accessory, and I don't wear accessories often at all.

I'm still really good with application, because of practice, but I don't wear it out. 

Even in pictures, most of my pics have me with no makeup on whatsoever. Not even lipgloss


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 3, 2011)

This thread really needs to be directed at women, because most men don't have a clue as to how much is "enough" and how much is "too much." Guys don't have to wear it, women do. As a married guy I learned early on not to criticize her makeup wearing tendencies, and early on in dating I was made well aware (and asked my opinion) on certain shades. Again, this is where a helpful female friend or cosmetics counter lady can help a naive woman discover what shades and amounts work best for HER.

Some women prefer to wear no makeup due to skin sensitivity, or they just don't feel they need it. It's their call. Some women have complexion problems and use makeup to hide those issues, some don't. Some love wearing enough eyeshadow to be able to wave down a landing plane, some don't. As with anything in life, _moderation_ and personal preference.

Some women can wear nothing and look radiant. Some wear so much it makes them look like a completely different person. At the end of the day, the woman has to look herself in the mirror with or without makeup and ask herself whether SHE thinks she looks good. Bollocks on what anyone else thinks, her self-confidence should do all the work for her.


----------



## rollhandler (Jan 3, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> We prefer to wear the clothes, not for the clothes to wear us.
> 
> And to the rest of your post... :doh: I mean WTF, '_false advertising_'? It's make-up, not fucking camouflage.



I refuse to apologize for my opinion or for having one, it is after all just that.
I don't care how popular it is. Just that it is mine.
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Jan 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> If they were wearing caked on make up, with false eyelashes, boob inserts in the push up bra, a girdle, hair extensions, fake tan, high heels, then you could probably understand it being false advertising when it all comes off. But wearing make up to enhance your natural beauty? That's not false advertising.
> 
> I haven't worn make up in a few years. I'm having a birthday party this weekend and I'm going to get myself dolled up for the first time in ages. I think I need to see what make up I have and practice with it a bit to see if I can still remember how to use it!



My question to you is why do you feel the need to enhance nature.
My points are made for me by yours.
Rollhandler


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 3, 2011)

Well if we're handing out opinions then mine is that it always seems to be the most unattractive people who make an issue of it, male and female.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 3, 2011)

rollhandler said:


> Women wear it for a variety of reasons. No matter if it is to simply feel feminine, or to hide what they see as flaws, or to accentuate what they feel will help them compete in nature for a mate.
> 
> I feel that the use of makeup is false advertising and that the need to wear it to feel feminine (or for any other reason) shows a lack of self confidence in ones own natural beauty.
> 
> ...


Good grief! 

Are womenfolk in your world permitted shoes in the kitchen?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 3, 2011)

" all should "..." many can "..." none should "
When it moves away from sheer personal preference, I stop listening, because it's the same coin.


----------



## shaneygirls (Jan 3, 2011)

Casting Pearls!!! I am so glad you responded to this! You are one of the "Beauties" I was referring to! I saw your picture last night and was taken away by the way you apply yours! It is BEAUTIFUL!! Well done!


----------



## kioewen (Jan 3, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> This thread really needs to be directed at women



I disagree. Unless I'm mistaken, the O.P. was asking for "What men find attractive on women," not "What women find attractive on women." There's as big a difference in this as there is in fashion. Women's tastes are, generally, more like what's reflected in so-called "high fashion." Men have, generally, a different aesthetic. The kind of makeup that will make a woman aesthetically impressive to another woman is different from the kind of makeup that will make her more physically attractive to a (heretosexual) male.

Obviously there is no monolithic, single male opinion, but I'd say that there are generalities that apply.


----------



## penguin (Jan 3, 2011)

rollhandler said:


> My question to you is why do you feel the need to enhance nature.
> My points are made for me by yours.
> Rollhandler



Why bother wearing nice clothes? Why bother washing, brushing and styling your hair? Why bother showering? Why smell nice? Because it feels good to look good. Enhancing your natural beauty with make up, accessories and clothing isn't the same as trying to cover up your natural looks to be something you're not.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> Why bother wearing nice clothes? Why bother washing, brushing and styling your hair? Why bother showering? Why smell nice? Because it feels good to look good. Enhancing your natural beauty with make up, accessories and clothing isn't the same as trying to cover up your natural looks to be something you're not.


Only if you're a no-count jezebel.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2011)

rollhandler said:


> My question to you is why do you feel the need to enhance nature.
> My points are made for me by yours.
> Rollhandler



"Ah, ignorance and stupidity all in the same package. How convenient."

This is a quote from a TV show, but I think it applies here nicely.

My opinion? I'm too dense about makeup to know how much a woman is wearing, or even if she's wearing it. Aside from the rare cases of makeup that looks like it's been applied with a trowel, I'm pretty clueless about it.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 4, 2011)

Me, I don't really have a problem with make-up. That is, as long as you don't have on so much that when I wipe your face with a towel, your actual face looks entirely different. To me, that seems like you're trying too hard and not liking how you look already. I had a friend who used to do that. The thing is, without all that makeup on her face, she was pretty plain-looking but still cute. I even told her that she didn't really need ALL of the makeup she wore. After a while, I had her go out in public wear very little makeup to prove the point. She attracted like 3 guys while we were hanging out in the cafeteria at school, or at least that's what she told me when I came back from getting my food. lol


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2011)

From what I hear from a lot of men, they are not huge fans of a lot of makeup. That is just a reality.

I wear make up, but I try to have it look as natural as possible.

My eyeliner is actually tattooed on, but it looks very subtle and natural.

I personally do not like the bulletproof makeup look on women. Less is more.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2011)

View attachment Eyeliner.jpg


I do not wear foundation as I think I am allergic to it, it makes my skin burn.

I wear powder, mascara, my eyeliner is tattooed on, and I sometimes wear lip gloss.

I am not big on eyeshadow. I will only wear eyeshadow for a special occasion such as a wedding etc.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 4, 2011)

It depends on the person, and what their purpose is for using it for me.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2011)

I think if you asked guys, the vast majority of them would say that they only like a woman to wear a moderate amount of makeup.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Well if we're handing out opinions then mine is that it always seems to be the most unattractive people who make an issue of it, male and female.



I agree with this. Of the people I know who do and don't wear makeup, I've found it's the ones with the biggest insecurities who criticise women for wearing make-up, showing contempt for that rumoured lack of confidence when they suffer from it themselves tenfold. They try and justify their own decision not to wear make-up by judging others. 

There are people here saying it comes from poor self-esteem to put a little colour on your face, but for me it took a lot of guts to try, mainly because I'd heard all the shit spread about women who do wear it. Guess my mascara is a big middle finger to them.


----------



## Emma (Jan 4, 2011)

I love love love love love makeup  I don't wear it to hide things I wear it because I like decorating myself. I like colour, I like trying new things, I like heavy lines, too much eyeshaddow and stuff like that. I love glitter too. I don't wear it because I'm insecure, in fact when I feel bad about myself I tend NOT to wear makeup because I just want to blend in. To me make up is like a pair of funky socks, a cool bag or just something to make myself feel special and make my day a bit brighter. 

If a man doesn't like a girl who wears make up then they won't like me and thats fine by me.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 4, 2011)

Makeup rocks!!! It's fun to play around and change your look depending on your mood... It helps me get in the mood to go out and have fun because I feel nice, just like dressing in clothes that I like make me feel good... 

I wear make up to work to help me look professional and I ware it when I go out to help me feel 'dressed up'....


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi I am Amanda and I am addicted to lipgloss

If I knew how to do mine better and actually remembered to buy some new stuff I would wear makeup far more oftenn than I currently do 
but then again I really dont wear it very often to begin with

I think its an indavidual thing people like lainey and carlasixx are incredibly skillful at applying it

I on the other hand suck at doing all but the basics so stick to what I know the only time you will catch me going OTT is when I add glitter and sparkle to be fairy amanda

I think that makeup is a great accessory and can be a lot of fun to play with

if a woman wants to wear makeup as a form or mask or defence from how harsh life can be where is the harm?

after all its just make up whats wrong with wanting to enhance your natural beauty or cover up a little if that is what someone chooses 

it is such an indavidual thing and I have seen all spectrums on these boards 

dont think it's right to condem a womans basic freedom to wear make up after all the origions of make up goes all the way to Anchient Egypt........................................................................


----------



## bonified (Jan 4, 2011)

I hardly ever wear it only if im going for a clandestine rendezvous & my vodka loving alter needs a kick start.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't think anybody is criticizing women for wearing makeup, they probably just think it should be applied to compliment a woman's face and not detract from it, which caked on makeup can do.

Also the OP asked a primarily male FA audience, and you will most likely get honest answers to the question. They may not be what some women want to hear, but it is their honest opinion.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 4, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I don't think anybody is criticizing women for wearing makeup, they probably just think it should be applied to compliment a woman's face and not detract from it, which caked on makeup can do.



Have you read some of the posts in this thread?? Criticism is abundant...

BUT.... that's the nature of forums.. right... opinions galore.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Have you read some of the posts in this thread?? Criticism is abundant...



Maybe it is just their honest opinion. I can tell you that I have heard some very strong opinions from guys regarding excessive makeup on women over the years.
I think it is one area where men feel pretty strongly.

It may be a good thing too, because what they are really saying in their own clumbsy way, is that women have natural beauty, and why ruin that by caking on makeup?
Guys tend to express things in a matter of fact way, where as women are more emotional.
I know that I am.

Mars /Venus and all that.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow. I feel that I've taken a quick trip back to the 1940's, when women stayed at home, wore aprons, and baked cakes while their men went to war 'n stuff. Their jobs, as it were, involved making it seem effortless that they had curly hair and red lips and improbably tiny waists. A bad wife was an ugly one. At least, it sure seems that way, from perusing the literature of the times. 

I wear make-up because I like wearing make-up. I do try to keep it natural in appearance, because that's how I prefer it. My sisters paint it on with spackles. That is what pleases them. Who the eff cares what anyone ELSE thinks? This isn't the 40's. Women are equals. We work, earn, learn, edumacate ourselves, and dear Dog do I wish we empowered ourselves too. Reading some of these comments -- particularly some from other women -- just makes me weary. One step forward, two steps back. I'd rather not give my power over to someone else and damn if it makes my skin crawl when I see other women gladly offering it up wholesale.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 4, 2011)

kioewen said:


> I disagree. Unless I'm mistaken, the O.P. was asking for "What men find attractive on women," not "What women find attractive on women." There's as big a difference in this as there is in fashion. Women's tastes are, generally, more like what's reflected in so-called "high fashion." Men have, generally, a different aesthetic. The kind of makeup that will make a woman aesthetically impressive to another woman is different from the kind of makeup that will make her more physically attractive to a (heretosexual) male.
> 
> Obviously there is no monolithic, single male opinion, but I'd say that there are generalities that apply.





Shosh said:


> I don't think anybody is criticizing women for wearing makeup, they probably just think it should be applied to compliment a woman's face and not detract from it, which caked on makeup can do.
> 
> Also the OP asked a primarily male FA audience, and you will most likely get honest answers to the question. They may not be what some women want to hear, but it is their honest opinion.



The OP's question was loaded from the beginning (underline emphasis mine): *My question is for the FA's... Do you like seeing a lot of make up on women? If so, why? If not, why?* Maybe it's the phrasing but really, what constitutes "a lot"? There are several categories:

1) No makeup
2) Minimal foundation/eyeliner/lipstick
3) Considerable makeup for fashion/photo/going out purposes, or to hide complexion issues.
4) Rocky Horror Picture Show

The gulf of discrimination when it comes to male vs. female opinions on makeup is as wide as the Grand Canyon. As for a man's "aesthetic," unless the guy is a drag queen he probably isn't going to have the faintest fucking idea what women go through in terms of makeup styles, brands, etc.. It's the one thing I do not buy for my wife unless I am given an itemized, cross-referenced and SKU-related definition of what she wants, and even then I can screw it up. When I look at a woman's bathroom or makeup tacklebox it looks like a bizarre array of different paints and compounds that would make Lon Cheney drool. 

In a similar vein, I don't know how honest an answer a woman would get from men on Dims. We have guys who can provide honest observations and others who think she should get her ass back in the kitchen to make pie. The board is a tad bit biased regardless, and there is such a large population of overtly sycophantic, pandering males here that they'd tell any female member she was awesome even if she just fell in a bucket of horse shit. 

Any friendly woman would tell another woman honestly if she wore too much makeup, or given sufficient experience with it would counsel her on what amounts and shades work best for her. I don't think most men have a large enough frame of reference to give constructive criticism.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 4, 2011)

shaneygirls said:


> ....My question is for the FA's... Do you like seeing a lot of make up on women? If so, why? If not, why?...



A few things come to mind.

First, we get used to everything. If we're conditioned to find a lot of makeup hot, then we probably expect to see it. If the trend goes towards minimal makeup, then all of a sudden that looks good. 

Second, makeup is designed to accentuate features and hide (perceived) flaws. That being so, some women benefit from makeup to achieve a desired look whereas others need it much less.

Third, for me the thought of kissing someone with lipstick on is not pleasant. 

Fourth, putting a lot of makeup around one's eyes -- a very sensitive and exceedingly valuable part of the human anatomy -- seems entirely too high-risk to me.

And finally, while a beautifully made-up face can certainly have allure and is appreciated at times, overall I am squarely in the no-makeup corner. I like the beauty of my woman as is.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 4, 2011)

i think its great to see guys have a chance to say what their opinion is in a case like this without being told what the proper answer should be. after all it is aimed at FAs. its good to see what they actually think rather than what they are forced to say they think. there are plenty of threads already with women discussing make up. go to it guys. 

its a shame to take it as a personal affront if a guy doesn't like the way you personally apply make-up. there are plenty others that do and will. people are different. there is someone who appreciates everyone exactly how they are and like to be. no need to force everyone to like exactly how you might do things. nothing worse than asking someone's opinion and then smothering it. sometimes it might not be such a good idea to be that defensive?

i wear what i wear for me. it doesn't matter if certain men appreciate it or not. i do and thats all that matters. other than that the opinions are interesting but have no other impact.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 4, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The OP's question was loaded from the beginning (underline emphasis mine): *My question is for the FA's... Do you like seeing a lot of make up on women? If so, why? If not, why?* Maybe it's the phrasing but really, what constitutes "a lot"? There are several categories:
> 
> 1) No makeup
> 2) Minimal foundation/eyeliner/lipstick
> ...




even if an ops question is loaded, the answer doesn't have to be. just let everyone have at it. i'm sure they can handle whatever comes what makes you think any of the things talked about here are not subject to some artificial influence? waiting for things to be perfect= total silence.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> even if an ops question is loaded, the answer doesn't have to be. just let everyone have at it. i'm sure they can handle whatever comes what makes you think any of the things talked about here are not subject to some artificial influence? waiting for things to be perfect= total silence.


Everyone IS having at it. They just don't need YOUR stamp of approval or redundant points that everyone has opinions. Dissent is healthy, alive and well here and all over Dims and YOUR opinion that it's 'smothering' to respond is no more valid than ANY other opinion here.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Everyone IS having at it. They just don't need YOUR stamp of approval or redundant points that everyone has opinions. Dissent is healthy, alive and well here and all over Dims and YOUR opinion that it's 'smothering' to respond is no more valid than ANY other opinion here.



sorry. i just thought it was weird that people were so angry about what some guy they'll probably never meet thought about make up in an FA forum. would that be tolerated in the BBW forum if it were reversed? just seems to give people an awful lot of power over women they don't actually have anyway.

no wonder there are so relatively few actual FAs responding in an FA Forum.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 4, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> sorry. i just thought it was weird that people were so angry about what some guy they'll probably never meet thought about make up in an FA forum. would that be tolerated in the BBW forum if it were reversed? just seems to give people an awful lot of power over women they don't actually have anyway.
> 
> no wonder there are so relatively few actual FAs responding in an FA Forum.


 
I wasn't angry at the guys for responding. They have their preferences, they make them known. Fair enough. I do believe (a personal bias, I freely admit) that most men don't even know the extent to which women use cosmetics. My husband has made comments about 'natural beauty' before ... I'll look at the woman and see that her 'flawless' complexion is courtesy of a full range of cosmetics and in some cases probable surgical assistance. More power to her, by the way. I'm all for people doing whatever the hell they want to do, what makes them happy, without worrying too much about what the Jones' think (far less random internet strangers). 

I don't like clear examples of women trying to undercut other women in terms of how. they. look. It's soooooooooo decades ago. I'd honestly have more respect for a snark aimed at level of education or salary (classist bullshit aside, at least it's a standard we apply to EVERYONE, men and women, and it's something of a measure of ambition/meeting achievable goals ... rather than capitalizing on something of a transient nature that you were or were not born with).


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 4, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I don't think anybody is criticizing women for wearing makeup...



Read this again:



rollhandler said:


> I feel that the use of makeup is false advertising and that the need to wear it to feel feminine (or for any other reason) shows a lack of self confidence in ones own natural beauty.
> 
> Even as an accessory it tells me that women feel the need to add further adornment in order to maximize their appearance in a given garment
> 
> IE: They aren't trying to make the garment look good but to make themselves look good in the garment.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Read this again:



He also said:

On the other side of that fence i feel that a man who requires or expects a woman to wear it cheapens and demeans her, sending the message that they are valued less without it, or would be worth more by their use of it. He is promoting a sense that they are somehow flawed and unacceptable, or less than feminine without the aid of cosmetics to become what he wishes her to be.
Rollhandler 

He is talking about the natural beauty of women. 

Some of his words were clumbsy as I said, but ask a guy a question and he will more than likely give his honest opinion.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 4, 2011)

Shosh said:


> He is talking about the natural beauty of women.



Yeah, by shitting on the women he thinks must not have it, for they're obviously the only women who wear make-up. 

"Valued less"... "flawed and unacceptable"... funny that he should choose those words to describe the attitude of a man who does not appreciate 'natural beauty', because they ring pretty true with his attitude toward cosmetic beauty. Such blatant fucking hypocracy.

Why defend him, Shosh? You do realise that you come under his contempt for having tattooed make-up, surely? What you're offering is _false advertising_.


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 4, 2011)

Shosh said:


> He is talking about the natural beauty of women.






Even what is regarded as the natural look does take a bit of the ol' make-up magic to accomplish. It is surprising how much a bit of concealer here and there, subtle highlights, a smidgen of lip-gloss and a teeny bit of mascara can make someone achieve the 'natural look'..............actually this sounds like I wear make-up haha. No I was once amazed by a friend who I didn't think wore make-up when she told me how much effort it really takes to look natural.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 4, 2011)

shaneygirls said:


> My question is for the FA's... Do you like seeing a lot of make up on women? If so, why? If not, why?



although make-up isn't a turn off (unless it's excessive), i am much more attracted to women when they do not wear make-up.
i just really like natural beauty. i like to see a woman as she is, for who she is.
i like seeing a woman present herself just herself - no more, no less. to me, that is very sexy.
in *my* own opinion, i've found that women look their absolute most beautiful first thing in the morning.



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Maybe it's the phrasing but really, what constitutes "a lot"? There are several categories:
> 
> 1) No makeup
> 2) Minimal foundation/eyeliner/lipstick
> ...


based on this scale, i'd find myself being attracted to a 1. maybe a 1.5.
no more than a 2.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2011)

Unless you've been with a woman since she woke up in the morning, you really have no idea if she's wearing makeup or not. A simple application of foundation and blush is very hard to spot, unless the woman really did it wrong.


----------



## olwen (Jan 4, 2011)

rollhandler said:


> Women wear it for a variety of reasons. No matter if it is to simply feel feminine, or to hide what they see as flaws, or to accentuate what they feel will help them compete in nature for a mate.
> 
> I feel that the use of makeup is false advertising and that the need to wear it to feel feminine (or for any other reason) shows a lack of self confidence in ones own natural beauty.
> 
> ...



You are entitled to your opinion, but the one thing you fail to mention is that sometime women wear makeup as a form of self expression. Not to cover up flaws or because they lack confidence, but simply because they feel like it. If I wake up one day and decide I want to look diva, then I'm going to do up my hair more than usual, put on my flashiest outfit and the eyeshadow with the glitter in it and the brightest lipstick I have, and work it for the rest of the day then that's what I'm going to do. Another day I might be feeling goth and wear a ton of black makeup along with black clothes and motorcycle boots. The next day I might decide to go preppy and be subdued with neutral shades or just a thin coat of lip gloss. I'm sure if it were okay for men to wear makeup they would wear it too. IMO, A little bit of guy liner doesn't hurt.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 4, 2011)

olwen said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, but the one thing you fail to mention is that sometime women wear makeup as a form of self expression. Not to cover up flaws or because they lack confidence, but simply because they feel like it. If I wake up one day and decide I want to look diva, then I'm going to do up my hair more than usual, put on my flashiest outfit and the eyeshadow with the glitter in it and the brightest lipstick I have, and work it for the rest of the day then that's what I'm going to do. Another day I might be feeling goth and wear a ton of black makeup along with black clothes and motorcycle boots. The next day I might decide to go preppy and be subdued with neutral shades or just a thin coat of lip gloss. I'm sure if it were okay for men to wear makeup they would wear it too. *IMO, A little bit of guy liner doesn't hurt.*



Definitely agree. The bolded part - I loves me a masculine woman who wears guy liner. H.O.T.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 4, 2011)

I know a lot of men who wear makeup. They use it to hide cuts and acne scars mainly, but some use mascara too. Usually it's clear mascara though cuz men are blessed with better lashes than women, that's a fact, but the guyliner can be nice. In a brown or light grey will look natural (even for women) but black makes it very obviously makeup-ey. 

The guys I know who wear makeup are straight, too. Everyone wants to look attractive to the opposite sex, and men can be very self conscious of facial imperfections, so they do mask it. Men even have their own brands and companies for cosmetics these days!

In fact, my first three freelance makeup jobs were with average Jo Blos looking to be more visually attractive to women. So men are getting on the makeup bandwagon, and not in the guyliner only kind of way.


----------



## Cors (Jan 4, 2011)

ashmamma84 said:


> Definitely agree. The bolded part - I loves me a masculine woman who wears guy liner. H.O.T.



Ditto! :wubu:


----------



## Knox91 (Jan 4, 2011)

My opinion is that, like someone above said, most of us men have no idea how much make-up any given woman wears. And I also agree that when the amount reaches the point that it is noticeable in a 'painted or caked on' way, many times it is no longer a positive. I have found that a woman you are attracted to is most beautiful when you finally see her in her pj's, hair messy, with no make-up! But she probably wouldn't look so natural if she didn't wear a little to begin with, right??

A woman dressed up with nice make-up can be beautiful.

A woman wearing no or little make-up can be beautiful. 

Anyway, IMO, a man can sense when a woman feels sexy or pretty, and for me, THAT is what is a turn on. If putting on make-up makes you feel sexy, then I'm going to notice!


----------



## kioewen (Jan 4, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I know a lot of men who wear makeup.



Those aren't "men."


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Those aren't "men."


Really? What are they then?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 4, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Those aren't "men."



I'd take Eddie Izzard over any homophobes anyday.


----------



## Cors (Jan 4, 2011)

To answer the OP's question, I wear quite a bit of makeup myself and appreciate the aesthetic, but I prefer androgynous or butch women and the femmes I do date are generally more tomboyish so I guess I am the most attracted to women with less or natural makeup. I do find it hot when the woman I am with "femmes up" with thick makeup once in a while, but I don't think I would like it on a daily basis unless it is part of a subculture she is into.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 4, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Those aren't "men."





CastingPearls said:


> Really? What are they then?



I second what CP says.

At least they have a decency to TRY. Which is a lot more than what we could say about most "men" out there.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Really? What are they then?



If he's smart, he won't answer you.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't really see the need for makeup on me.

Wow, that sounds conceited.

What I mean is that I'm just trying to get through my day now. There's no one to dress up or look cute for - only myself.. and I don't need uncomfy shoes/bras/makeup to make me look cute. I just be myself and dress how I like. 

But sometimes, I like to wear a little eyeshadow, mascara, and eye liner (in my favorite "cat eye" style). I can't wear lip gloss/lip stick because when I play trombone it junks up my mouthpiece, and that's just gross.


----------



## olwen (Jan 4, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I know a lot of men who wear makeup. They use it to hide cuts and acne scars mainly, but some use mascara too. Usually it's clear mascara though cuz men are blessed with better lashes than women, that's a fact, but the guyliner can be nice. In a brown or light grey will look natural (even for women) but black makes it very obviously makeup-ey.
> 
> The guys I know who wear makeup are straight, too. Everyone wants to look attractive to the opposite sex, and men can be very self conscious of facial imperfections, so they do mask it. Men even have their own brands and companies for cosmetics these days!
> 
> In fact, my first three freelance makeup jobs were with average Jo Blos looking to be more visually attractive to women. So men are getting on the makeup bandwagon, and not in the guyliner only kind of way.



That's pretty cool. There are a lot of straight goth guys and guys my age who are really into heavy metal who are not afraid to wear black guy liner. I'd have never guessed that regular guys who aren't metrosexual (are we still using that word? LOL) would wear the stuff. 

Seems like despite what guys in general like, women will just do whatever makes them feel good as far as makeup is concerned.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 4, 2011)

olwen said:


> That's pretty cool. There are a lot of straight goth guys and guys my age who are really into heavy metal who are not afraid to wear black guy liner. I'd have never guessed that regular guys who aren't metrosexual (are we still using that word? LOL) would wear the stuff.
> 
> *Seems like despite what guys in general like, women will just do whatever makes them feel good as far as makeup is concerned.*



As it should be.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2011)

olwen said:


> That's pretty cool. There are a lot of straight goth guys and guys my age who are really into heavy metal who are not afraid to wear black guy liner. I'd have never guessed that regular guys who aren't metrosexual (are we still using that word? LOL) would wear the stuff.
> 
> Seems like despite what guys in general like, women will just do whatever makes them feel good as far as makeup is concerned.



Men get pedicures, too. Why should that wonderful experience be limited to women?

I didn't get my toenails painted, though.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 4, 2011)

My 4 year old nephew likes trains 24/7...but always finds time for his favorite aunt to paint a few of his toenails. 

:happy:


----------



## olwen (Jan 4, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Men get pedicures, too. Why should that wonderful experience be limited to women?
> 
> I didn't get my toenails painted, though.



That's true, but I've noticed it's usually older guys at the nail salon where I go.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 5, 2011)

mossystate said:


> My 4 year old nephew likes trains 24/7...but always finds time for his favorite aunt to paint a few of his toenails.
> 
> :happy:



Awwww :happy: Sounds precious!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 5, 2011)

Three things. 1). I will agree that most men have little to no clue about how much makeup any given woman may or may not actually be wearing, and many of the ones they think are fabulously free-to-be-you-and-me are very likely wearing subtle makeup. 2). Being asked if I'm sick when I'm not wearing mascara doesn't really make me feel wonderfully, naturally feminine. So try to take my mascara away from me and I'll cut you. 3). I am so tired of the "a woman who does xyz is not confident" schtick. so. very. tired. People are not formulas, and reducing them to one to fit one's own small little view of the world or personal agenda is a disservice to the world, and to my vas deferens.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 5, 2011)

All you silly men are going on and on about "natural beauty". Well I hate to fucking break it to you but... some bitches just ain't naturally beautiful.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Yeah, by shitting on the women he thinks must not have it, for they're obviously the only women who wear make-up.
> 
> "Valued less"... "flawed and unacceptable"... funny that he should choose those words to describe the attitude of a man who does not appreciate 'natural beauty', because they ring pretty true with his attitude toward cosmetic beauty. Such blatant fucking hypocracy.
> 
> Why defend him, Shosh? You do realise that you come under his contempt for having tattooed make-up, surely? What you're offering is _false advertising_.



I have tattooed eyeliner due to a physical disability, namely my hands are weak and applying makeup to my eyes is not easy for me. 
It comes back to, the men here were asked their opinion, and he gave his.
We may not agree with it, but he has the right to voice it.

While I am at it I am going to give my opinion on makeup for men. I hate it. I hate seeing men wearing eyeliner and such. I just find it off putting, and non masculine.
My opinion , and it is a message board.

I also cannot stand seeing men driving small cars that were made for women. Drive a bloody man's car!
That to me is so not masculine. I cannot take a guy seriously if he is driving a sheila's car, lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I also cannot stand seeing men driving small cars that were made for women. Drive a bloody man's car!
> That to me is so not masculine. I cannot take a guy seriously if he is driving a sheila's car, lol.



I agree with this. Especially when it comes to men and Mazda Miatas. It was specifically designed to entice women... what with the curves and all, but men go for them... and I just laugh.

And men with minivans or Beetles. (although I love Beetles).
A big service van is a lil more manly, but still not quite right, lol.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2011)

Right on Carla.

Where I live in the country the guys mostly drive utes ( Utility- pick up trucks) and big bloke's cars.

If a guy drives a sheila's car around here he would be so razzed by his mates, haha.


----------



## Emma (Jan 5, 2011)

I am seriously weak for guys in eyeliner. I love it, mmmm it is SO sexy. I don't know why I love it so much but it is the sexiest thing ever.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 5, 2011)

You know realistically it's all pretty simple. There are men who like to see women in makeup and there are men that don't and some in between. 

There are women who like to wear a lot of makeup and some who wear no makeup at all , and many in between. Some like it because they love to play with their appearance, or they want to cover flaws, or hell they just like wearing it. Whatever works for them is great, no harm no foul

Now all a man has to do is find a woman who meshes with what he likes and vice versa. That applies to cosmetics, perfume, politics , sex and whatever. Never ever should someone be made to feel that they are lacking because it doesn't mesh. Life happens and shit happens. Guys if you don't like make up, find a gal who is like you and go for it. If you like the women all decked out then go for it. It is such a no-brainer. 

Now this stuff about being less manly if you drive a small car. Um yeah gas prices are going up more and you want someone to drive a gas hog just to prove they are a man. Tell ya what ladies, you just go ahead and judge that manliness that way and I will just enjoy the men in their mini-coopers . Cars are not the judge of manliness, but you should go for what you like. Find someone with a big ol car, truck or whatever and hopefully you won't have to pay for the gas for the date.:happy:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> You know realistically it's all pretty simple. There are men who like to see women in makeup and there are men that don't and some in between.
> 
> There are women who like to wear a lot of makeup and some who wear no makeup at all , and many in between. Some like it because they love to play with their appearance, or they want to cover flaws, or hell they just like wearing it. Whatever works for them is great, no harm no foul
> 
> ...



I would not be seen dead with a man driving a chick's car.
Gas price or not.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I would not be seen dead with a man driving a chick's car.
> Gas price or not.



DO these chick cars have vaginas? I mean how does one tell if it is a chick car? Are the headlights in the shape of boobs? Does it leak oil once a month?


----------



## Emma (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I would not be seen dead with a man driving a chick's car.
> Gas price or not.



I pity you...


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> I pity you...



On this issue... I do too. Manly cars wtf??


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 5, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> On this issue... I do too. Manly cars wtf??



I still want to know what girl cars are. Do they run on midol? Do they need tampons? I mean seriously what is a girl car?


----------



## Emma (Jan 5, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> On this issue... I do too. Manly cars wtf??



Who the hell cares? I can’t imagine disregarding someone because of the car they drive. Imagine meeting your ideal guy in everyway and being like &#8216;sorry I can’t date you because you drive a cooper’. 

If someone drives a smaller car because they care about the environment and gas prices I would be impressed. It shows good values, consideration and a lack of caring what others think. I would think the guys who cared about having a really macho gas guzzler would be the types of guys who wanted a slim, arm-candy kind of girl anyway.


----------



## Emma (Jan 5, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> I still want to know what girl cars are. Do they run on midol? Do they need tampons? I mean seriously what is a girl car?



They refuse to start when they feel like it, break down if they see you in other cars and five days a month they have a terrible oil leak.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> I still want to know what girl cars are. Do they run on midol? Do they need tampons? I mean seriously what is a girl car?





CurvyEm said:


> Who the hell cares? I cant imagine disregarding someone because of the car they drive. Imagine meeting your ideal guy in everyway and being like sorry I cant date you because you drive a cooper.
> 
> If someone drives a smaller car because they care about the environment and gas prices I would be impressed. It shows good values, consideration and a lack of caring what others think. I would think the guys who cared about having a really macho gas guzzler would be the types of guys who wanted a slim, arm-candy kind of girl anyway.




In case I wasn't clear... I agree with you about the cars...


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 5, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> In case I wasn't clear... I agree with you about the cars...


 
Hehe i know, I was just having fun


----------



## Emma (Jan 5, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> In case I wasn't clear... I agree with you about the cars...



I know, I was also agreeing with what you said. I probably shouldn't have started my post with 'who the hell cares' but I meant 'who the hell cares about having girly a car ,like wtf?' in agreement with what you said.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> Hehe i know, I was just having fun





CurvyEm said:


> I know, I was also agreeing with what you said. I probably shouldn't have started my post with 'who the hell cares' but I meant 'who the hell cares about having girly a car ,like wtf?' in agreement with what you said.



Alright then.... :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh well I don't need anybody's pity, I am not the one hopping into a sheila's car.

Actually the guy I like right now has a Harley Davidson, so that is pretty sweet.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Oh well I don't need anybody's pity, I am not the one hopping into a sheila's car.
> 
> Actually the guy I like right now has a Harley Davidson, so that is pretty sweet.



Knew a guy with a harley, that was the only thing big about him


----------



## Dromond (Jan 5, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> They refuse to start when they feel like it, break down if they see you in other cars and five days a month they have a terrible oil leak.



I've owned cars like this.


----------



## Christov (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Oh well I don't need anybody's pity, I am not the one hopping into a sheila's car.
> 
> Actually the guy I like right now has a Harley Davidson, so that is pretty sweet.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2011)

Give a fuck about your give a fuck gif.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> Knew a guy with a harley, that was the only thing big about him



My condolences.


----------



## Proner (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I also cannot stand seeing men driving small cars that were made for women. Drive a bloody man's car!
> That to me is so not masculine. I cannot take a guy seriously if he is driving a sheila's car, lol.



Which means that most men in Bordeaux aren't masculine because of the car they drive, me include. And I could guess it's pretty the same in all big cities. I mean I could understand that in the country you could drive big car as much as you want but when you live in cities where it's difficult to loot your car it's wiser to have a small car. I have a Renault Clio which is not the manliest car in the world and I'm very happy with it as it don't cost me too much on gas and I have not too much trouble looting my car.


----------



## Vespertine (Jan 5, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> I still want to know what girl cars are. Do they run on midol? Do they need tampons? I mean seriously what is a girl car?



Idk about girly cars, but around here the pick up trucks with lift kits and monster wheels frequently come with a set of large, swaying hitch balls. 

In other news, I has a makeup.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll always have a wee thing for men in eye liner thanks to this man in the '80's. 






As for gender specific cars, total load of crap. Women shouldn't drive trucks then I assume? People buy what they can afford, what makes sense to them, what they LIKE. It can simply be one more way to express yourself and why would anyone want to take that away from someone?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Oh well I don't need anybody's pity, I am not the one hopping into a sheila's car.
> 
> Actually the guy I like right now has a Harley Davidson, so that is pretty sweet.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 5, 2011)

Most men say they like a woman without make up on, but they don't really, they just think the woman has none on, when actually she's spent a long time gaining a "natural" look.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 5, 2011)

When it comes to cars, I would have an "omg. Srsly?!" moment, but I wouldn't write someone off as a potential partner for having a "chick car." I'm sure my reasoning is different, though. I grew up working with and on cars around other dudes and it's the esthetics of a car that makes it a chick car for me. But I wouldn't say no to someone who drives one. I'd just have a little "inner snicker" moment and carry on with my day. 

As for makeup, yeah, it is a personal preference thing and people with matching makeup preferences should be matched up best about it. That's about all you can say. Even if there was only 1 post in here supporting natural look to no makeup, someone's gonna find another person who agrees at one point.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 5, 2011)

I can so totally understand why a serious gal would rule out a dude who drives a chick mobile <vapid gush>. I mean, what's a girl to DO when he pulls up to the curb cruisin' it with a <gasp> Ford Fiesta? I'd just DIE from the humiliation. I mean, like, TOTALLY!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

Knox91 said:


> My opinion is that, like someone above said, most of us men have no idea how much make-up any given woman wears. And I also agree that when the amount reaches the point that it is noticeable in a 'painted or caked on' way, many times it is no longer a positive. I have found that a woman you are attracted to is most beautiful when you finally see her in her pj's, hair messy, with no make-up! But she probably wouldn't look so natural if she didn't wear a little to begin with, right??
> 
> A woman dressed up with nice make-up can be beautiful.
> 
> ...



Repped.



Shosh said:


> I have tattooed eyeliner due to a physical disability, namely my hands are weak and applying makeup to my eyes is not easy for me.
> It comes back to, the men here were asked their opinion, and he gave his.
> We may not agree with it, but he has the right to voice it.
> 
> ...



Aaaah, I get it now. "Men are men" and "women are women", eh?

Get back in the kitchen, Shosh.

PS: WTF does having a disability have to do with wearing make-up, or how it's applied? Explain, because it has no fucking relevance.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 5, 2011)

You know how sometimes you have one of those days and you feel kind of like crap and you just have to do something to make yourself feel better? So you put on the outfit that makes you feel the most like you. 

That. That right there is when you're the sexiest to me. Doesn't matter who you are. Doesn't matter if make up is a part of it or not--man or woman. Doesn't matter a lick.

But when you look like you, like who you feel you are, then you feel awesome so you look awesome and I can always tell.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

What the hell happened to this thread???

Also... I'm a 24-year old man, without a car and a driver's license. What am I?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> What the hell happened to this thread???
> 
> Also... I'm a 24-year old man, without a car and a driver's license. What am I?


Ivan, if you can't figure that out on your own, you're already fucked no matter what you drive (or paint your face with).


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Ivan, if you can't figure that out on your own, you're already fucked no matter what you drive (or paint your face with).



I didn't think your car had anything to do with anything. My mom and stepdad share a car! So there must be unisex cars, right?
And I did wear make up once. When I was 13 or 14, and dressed up as David Bowie.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I didn't think your car had anything to do with anything. My mom and stepdad share a car! So there must be unisex cars, right?
> And I did wear make up once. When I was 13 or 14, and dressed up as David Bowie.



All cars are unisex... they may be marketed a certain way to get certain idiots to decide "I am this, therefore I must get that", as seems to have clearly worked judging by this thread, but it's hardly the case.

And nice choice with the David Bowie!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> While I am at it I am going to give my opinion on makeup for men. I hate it. I hate seeing men wearing eyeliner and such. I just find it off putting, and non masculine.
> My opinion , and it is a message board.


question:
why do you, Shosh, often attempt to cover borderline hateful remarks with the statement of "it's my opinion," and deliver the message with a such a bold sense of entitlement?

just my opinion, but i think that's pretty jacked up. just my opinion.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> And nice choice with the David Bowie!



Two friends, both girls, did the make up. It went pretty well. But I just did lip-sync. The dressing up was the show.
God, my teenage years were odd.


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 5, 2011)

Who likes mine? haha


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> question:
> why do you, Shosh, often attempt to cover borderline hateful remarks with the statement of "it's my opinion," and deliver the message with a such a bold sense of entitlement?
> 
> just my opinion, but i think that's pretty jacked up. just my opinion.



"It's my opinion" is a disclaimer that allows you to say whatever you want then act like any rebuttal is unreasonable.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2011)

I wish I were comfortable with going out with just the face I was sporting when I went to sleep. To not care about circles under my eyes...lashes that are not coated in anything...skin that shows blotches...whatever. You know...like most men. Having been bombarded my whole life with messages about women needing to cover up ' flaws ', and to search like crazy for the latest magic potion and lotion, I notice more of those ' flaws ' on women than I do men. I don't judge them...but I notice them more. Years of messages changes the connections made with what we see. Wouldn't it be nice if it were truly and simply about choice ( but, aside from amounts...etc...that ship has long sailed ), and not wrapped up in judgment on so many levels.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> While I am at it I am going to give my opinion on makeup for men. I hate it. I hate seeing men wearing eyeliner and such. I just find it off putting, and non masculine.



also...
golly gee whiz, i guess i'm not a real man.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 5, 2011)

deanbpm said:


> Who likes mine? haha


looks good, man!
got some rep headed your way.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

Concealer makes your penis rot off.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 5, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> "It's my opinion" is a disclaimer that allows you to say whatever you want then act like any rebuttal is unreasonable.



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AmazingAmy again."


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AmazingAmy again."



You too?
That always happens to me!

By the way... GREAT PHOTO!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 5, 2011)

I got Amy's rep covered.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

I think I found something that might appease everyone in the search for manly vehicles:


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I think I found something that might appease everyone in the search for manly vehicles:




This is also a manly car..


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I think I found something that might appease everyone in the search for manly vehicles:



i need this in my life and i need it now

...i take it back. i want deanbpm's Hello Kitty Car.


----------



## Christov (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh is a hypocrite with a horse so high her tiara ripped the ozone layer.







In my opinion.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

Christov said:


> Shosh is a hypocrite with a horse so high her tiara ripped the ozone layer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How _dare _y--

Oh nevermind, you said the magic words.


----------



## Myn (Jan 5, 2011)

> Aaaah, I get it now. "Men are men" and "women are women", eh?
> 
> Get back in the kitchen, Shosh.



So, what she said is bad because it refers to strict gender roles and diminishes men who don't fit her conception of masculinity, but using a slur appropriate to the Mad Men era is totally okay because, what, you were being ironic?

Thing is, you were still telling her to shut up and go away. You were diminishing the women who do choose to "go to the kitchen" and take on the traditional role of caring for their families. You were diminishing the personhood of countless women to score a cheap point.

Call her a twat with neolithic ideas, fine. "Get back in the kitchen," though, is just as misogynistic as her comment was misanthropic, even if you thought you were just being clever.

And, for the record, I think guyliner can be incredibly sexy, and that a guy can drive any car he wants or none at all without it impacting his relative masculinity in the slightest. Dude shows up in a powder pink car decorated with sparkles and bows, at least we have something to talk about.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 5, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> DO these chick cars have vaginas? I mean how does one tell if it is a chick car? Are the headlights in the shape of boobs? Does it leak oil once a month?



HAH I wish. I'd have a PMS-ing car. That'd be hilarious!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 5, 2011)

My hubby doesn't care. He thinks I'm beautiful whether I have no make up, dark circles and a few wrinkles..or if I spiffy myself up with a little make up here and there. Yay me I guess.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 5, 2011)

Myn said:


> So, what she said is bad because it refers to strict gender roles and diminishes men who don't fit her conception of masculinity, but using a slur appropriate to the Mad Men era is totally okay because, what, you were being ironic?
> 
> Thing is, you were still telling her to shut up and go away. You were diminishing the women who do choose to "go to the kitchen" and take on the traditional role of caring for their families. You were diminishing the personhood of countless women to score a cheap point.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that "get back in the kitchen" was meant to highlight the ideas the poster thought were in line with "men are men and women are women." I think the poster was less actually saying "get back in the kitchen" and more saying "if you think that way, you might as well get back in the kitchen because it's the same kind of thinking."

...........I could be wrong, but that's how I read it.


----------



## Myn (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree that's how she meant it.

But, say that, in the same context, what she'd said was, "Go back to stuffing your face." Or "Go back to the plantation." Or "Get back in the closet."

Would you really be okay with tarring all fat people, black people, gay people, etc. with a backhanded slur just to score points off one person that offended you?

If we're going to indulge in political correctness enough to say that it's bad to slur people for their non-adherence to traditional gender roles, shouldn't the same standard be applied all around?


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 5, 2011)

well, you can't really say that calling someone a twat is less misogynistic than not even actually telling someone to "go back in the kitchen" so much as suggesting that their ideas are in line with the comment "go back in the kitchen."


----------



## Myn (Jan 5, 2011)

I think what you said is "Using a word that can refer to a female body part as an insult is more misogynistic than saying that she should go back to the kitchen, because what she meant was that the other person is sexist."

Fine. Call her an asshole, which is completely gender neutral. The rest of my point stands; using a sexist insult "ironically" does not make it less sexist.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 5, 2011)

Myn said:


> I think what you said is "Using a word that can refer to a female body part as an insult is more misogynistic than saying that she should go back to the kitchen, because what she meant was that the other person is sexist."
> 
> Fine. Call her an asshole, which is completely gender neutral. The rest of my point stands; using a sexist insult "ironically" does not make it less sexist.



And you're not going to call the person she's talking about out on manly cars and makeup are you? That's a bit hypocritical don't you think?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 6, 2011)

Bottom line: if you like something and I don't, or vice versa, and it's an irreconcilable difference, then we weren't suited in the first place. There's room for compromise (vehicles, clothing, makeup, etc) but if people take a "my way or the highway" approach to these things with a partner, then I think the partnership is doomed to fail. 

And that's that. All there really is to it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2011)

Myn said:


> I think what you said is "Using a word that can refer to a female body part as an insult is more misogynistic than saying that she should go back to the kitchen, because what she meant was that the other person is sexist."
> 
> Fine. Call her an asshole, which is completely gender neutral. The rest of my point stands; using a sexist insult "ironically" does not make it less sexist.



Unfortunately, welcome to the Dimensions Board: Where using insulting, sexist and racist terms "ironically" is practically an entry requirement. I've never seen so many examples of people pretending to cleverly debate a point just so they could drop the N-Word like a snickering teenager. _(Seriously, do a search on that or almost ANY derogatory term and you'll find a plethora of posts and topics where folks seem to relish excessively overusing terms of hate under the illusion of "irony".)_


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 6, 2011)

as a guy,i say i like as less makeup on a women as possible.when it starts to get thick and caked up or when you can tell it is cheap or not applied right it starts to get too much.LOL :blink:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 6, 2011)

But I do think it is quite important to understand why.how something was said. I mean, when I see someone suggest a woman be called a " twat ", and says something like " indulging political correctness "...I know to do a little weighing before I hand out the labels.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 6, 2011)

Dromond said:


> "Ah, ignorance and stupidity all in the same package. How convenient."
> 
> This is a quote from a TV show, but I think it applies here nicely.
> 
> My opinion? I'm too dense about makeup to know how much a woman is wearing, or even if she's wearing it. Aside from the rare cases of makeup that looks like it's been applied with a trowel, I'm pretty clueless about it.



This, really.

I tend not to like anything obvious, with (tastefully applied) eyeliner being an exception, since eyes are something I pay attention to. This pretty much begins and ends with colors or sheens that are obviously not normal. I like the natural look.

The thing this effects most is that I generally do not like it when a woman is "dolled up".


----------



## staceysmith (Jan 6, 2011)

I hardly ever wear make up, if I do it's usually a colored chap stick and some mascara. But if I do ever wear make up its for some completely crazy reason. And it's usually BRIGHT MAC Colors or straight up glitter.


----------



## bigmac (Jan 6, 2011)

Minimal make-up please. I spent a year in New Jersey and think I have blue eye shadow PTSD.


----------



## Tau (Jan 6, 2011)

Asking for people's opinions on what you wear, how you do your hair, how you do your make up is never a good thing in my opinion. I know what I want to look like - be it blue eyeshadowed jersylicious chick or nature faced as the day I was born. Most men don't know a thing about the issue - why ask them for their opinion at all?? A person I would love to meet though is Adam Lambert's make up artist - the way that boy does his face is just pure inspiration. Also, on the subject of makeup, I recently purchursed a glorious rainbow range of Mac eyeshadow that make me look like WOW *happiness*


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jan 6, 2011)

I tend to wear very little to no makeup. Most often, none. So most pictures you'll see of me online are in that vein, too.

I can appreciate creative expression with makeup (especially theatrical stuff!), if it is applied well for certain effects, but I don't like to spend a ton of time in the mirror prepping in this manner and I don't like taking a lot of time to remove said makeup once I come back home from a long day out, along with everything else I need to do to settle in. God forbid I am also wearing contacts over glasses in addition to all of these other "undoings." Way too much superhero deconstruction going on at EOD. 

LOL!

I enjoy a look and routine that says and gives low maintenance but great style and a unique twist - something that totally represents me. Outside of clothing, I think I doll up more with accessories for the hair and body and with jewelry, overall.

When I am dressed up ready to go somewhere special or formal, I love dark lipsticks (deep plums, blue-based wines and other reds, mauves, midnight blues, warm reddish dark browns, sometimes even black or very dark purples) and some complimentary, naturally-enhancing blushes for a bit of color and contour on the cheeks.

Otherwise, it's nude-faced save for whatever lip gloss or lip balm I have on out of a large and growing collection. I am addicted to that stuff, especially if they come in cute, little jars and vessels or interesting scents and flavors...and I also love making my own stuff once in awhile for fun...


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 6, 2011)

I think using female terms and terms for female body parts can come off as very misogynistic...and maybe more than "can."

And it is more ironic that a strong woman such as Shosh would have such (forgive me) narrow opinions on what makes a man a man and a woman a woman...if there's irony anywhere in this thread, it's there. 

Amy, however, was employing a different technique altogether--one that was neither strictly literal nor strictly ironic, it was more tongue in cheek with a bit of extra cheek thrown in.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 6, 2011)

Tau said:


> jersylicious



I'm going to start stabbing people for using that word. Reality TV is a very bad representation of people in my state.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 6, 2011)

I look better with makeup.. it evens out my skin tone & enhances the things I like about my face (eyes, lips.) I am usually wearing some level of makeup.. for work, I keep it simple, because both of my jobs are somewhat physical and I don't want to sweat it off.. so usually just some powder, mascara & lipgloss.. if I'm going out with friends, usually foundation, powder, mascara, lipgloss, eyeliner & eyeshadow.. if we're going to a club, bar, party, etc. I usually use shimmer powder and/or glitter and I use a lot more eyeshadow/mascara. The only time I really don't wear makeup is if I know I'm going to be sweating to death anyway.. gym, outdoor concerts, beach, etc. or if I'm just running a few quick errands. I wear basic makeup because I look better with it in my opinion, and honestly, I can't imagine most people would disagree.. if you saw a picture with me with and without foundation, I can't imagine anyone would actually say I look better without foundation.. I don't have bad skin or anything, but it just looks smoother & prettier with foundation. I feel my best after I've taken a long shower, shaved my legs, put makeup on, done my hair and picked out a cute outfit, shoes & jewelry. That's not to say I think I'm hideous or not feminine when I don't do all of that.. just that I think I look & I definitely feel my best then. I also feel that other women look their best then too.. not that they are ONLY attractive with those things, just that I think they look the MOST attractive then. Sure, it probably has something to do with how I've been brainwashed by society's definition of beauty and how women should look or whatever but that's one battle I don't really give a shit about fighting.


----------



## graphicsgal (Jan 6, 2011)

I like make up...it makes me happy to wear it. I also like big rings.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 6, 2011)

graphicsgal said:


> I like make up...it makes me happy to wear it. I also like big rings.


Hey, me too! It's all part and parcel of personal expression.

If anyone were to discount me based on my makeup usage, it's their loss and my gain. There's too many fish in the sea to worry about bottomfeeders.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 6, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> And you're not going to call the person she's talking about out on manly cars and makeup are you? That's a bit hypocritical don't you think?



My thought exactly. She calls me misogynistic (I know women can indeed be misogynists, but get real, I'm not) for something I said ironically, but actual sexism is A-OK.



Ample Pie said:


> I think using female terms and terms for female body parts can come off as very misogynistic...and maybe more than "can."
> 
> And it is more ironic that a strong woman such as Shosh would have such (forgive me) narrow opinions on what makes a man a man and a woman a woman...if there's irony anywhere in this thread, it's there.
> 
> Amy, however, was employing a different technique altogether--one that was neither strictly literal nor strictly ironic, it was more tongue in cheek with a bit of extra cheek thrown in.



Thank you for getting exactly what I intended and not exaggerating or twisting it. Never been so grateful for a novelty.


----------



## Tau (Jan 6, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm going to start stabbing people for using that word. Reality TV is a very bad representation of people in my state.



Well the show certainly made Jersey seem a great deal more interesting than anything else I've ever seen - except Casting Pearls who I adore


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 6, 2011)

Tau said:


> Well the show certainly made Jersey seem a great deal more interesting than anything else I've ever seen - except Casting Pearls who I adore


I adore you right back, babygirl *smish*


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 6, 2011)

Some days I wear it, some days I don't.

I think it can be fun to try new things with it. But I also like when it's used spraringly to enhance one's own beauty. I'm not a fan of layers and layers of cover-up and colours that don't suit people. But it's not my face so it's not my business.

And just like everything else in my life, I could care less what people's opinions are regarding anything about my own person. :happy:


----------



## graphicsgal (Jan 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Hey, me too! It's all part and parcel of personal expression.
> 
> If anyone were to discount me based on my makeup usage, it's their loss and my gain. There's too many fish in the sea to worry about bottomfeeders.



I once had a man in a chat room tell me that I wore big rings because I felt like I was nothing and therefore needed to draw attention to myself. I just like the way they look on my finger. Geez. 

Totally agreed about the bottom feeders.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep in mind that the original poster simply asked: "My question is for the FA's... Do you like seeing a lot of make up on women? If so, why? If not, why?"

So that's what the thread was created for, not whether it's correct to have this opinion or that. That said, it's certainly interesting to hear the different opinions of women on make-up.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 6, 2011)

While my decision to wear make up or not is my own, it's interesting to hear what men have to say about it. Most of the men I know (including Burtimus, my husband) prefer a more natural look, so it's interesting to me how sometimes we women will really lay it on thick. But really? I think we do it for ourselves, because we like it, which is great! Why not? It's a great creative outlet. On those rare occasions I get to visit a Sephora store I'm always impressed with the beautiful make up on both the men and women who work there. 

I agree with some of the others who believe that most guys don't understand what goes into a "natural look". Cleverly applied make up can look entirely natural, leaving the uninitiated to think that a woman wakes up and hops out of bed looking like a goddess. Most of us aren't that lucky, and it takes a lot of work to look "naturally beautiful". 

As for the "manly car" versus "chick car" debate, I thought it was 2011, but apparently I woke up in 1969.  What's sexy to me is a man who understands the effects that the burning of fossil fuels has on the environment and tries to minimize them by not unnecessarily driving a gas hog. If he recycles, so much the better. What's not sexy to me? People (men or women) whose gender views date back to the stone age.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 6, 2011)

I think that if a special event calls for being well dressed, makeup more than likely should be worn. At least to some degree. Like a gala, fancy dress dinner, or an important interview. To me, those require a level of Dolling up. As for day wear, unless you look like a raccoon or an oompa loompa, I won't be taken aback by makeup. But it does annoy me when women think they're not human or special unless they have makeup on. That kind of attitude is sad.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 6, 2011)

Shosh said:


> While I am at it I am going to give my opinion on makeup for men. I hate it. I hate seeing men wearing eyeliner and such. I just find it off putting, and non masculine.
> My opinion , and it is a message board.
> 
> I also cannot stand seeing men driving small cars that were made for women. Drive a bloody man's car!
> That to me is so not masculine. I cannot take a guy seriously if he is driving a sheila's car, lol.




lol stop saying that stuff. you'll threaten fragile masculinity like that


i agree with you though. no matter how cave woman it may seem i have to admit that i prefer a masculine guy. i haven't thought a guy with make up was attractive since i was about 15 and had dates and got to figure out what the deal was with a real guy versus someone who presents as a a preteen fantasy. i don't care for guys who spend a lot of time in the bathroom. i don't like guys who look like they need to be nursed along in life. to me they seem irritating, high maintenance, overly arrogant, low confidence guys trying too hard to get attention . my personal stereotype is that they seem to be the ones who are most misogynistic toward women as well because they are easily threatened and see women as an easy target and people that they can control. its emotionally exhausting just looking at them. i prefer a guy with real character, integrity and content instead of one who looks like he's focusing too much on the surface because he's afraid he can't make the grade where it really counts.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 6, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> lol stop saying that stuff. you'll threaten *fragile masculinity* like that
> 
> 
> i agree with you though. no matter how cave woman it may seem i have to admit that i prefer a masculine guy. i don't care for guys who spend a lot of time in the bathroom. i don't like guys who look like they need to be nursed along in life. to me they look like irritating, high maintenance, low confidence guys trying too hard to get attention . its emotionally exhausting just looking at them. i prefer a guy with real character, integrity and content instead of one who looks like he's focusing too much on the surface because he's afraid he can't make the grade *where it really counts*.



bold 1) Are you a professional on fragile femininity?

bold 2) And where is that?

What happened to not judging a book by its cover?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 6, 2011)

Which is the same thing said of women like that. lol

I am not a fan of " shoulds ". To me, it shows a mind that lives on the surface that has long left understanding actual extremes...which do not tend to be the majority. 
-
No makeup existing for 2 years, and then after that, 2 years of only men being encouraged ( browbeaten..heh ) to wear it...you know, to fix stuff. Then everybody gets to do whatever. * crosses arms and blinks *


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 6, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> As for the "manly car" versus "chick car" debate, I thought it was 2011, but apparently I woke up in 1969.  What's sexy to me is a man who understands the effects that the burning of fossil fuels has on the environment and tries to minimize them by not unnecessarily driving a gas hog. If he recycles, so much the better. What's not sexy to me? People (men or women) whose gender views date back to the stone age.



1) Thats not manliness, its stupidity.... Manly would be a car like this, from 1969, since you singled out that year. 







and 2) As the movie points out, _driving a Toyota Prius is like driving a vagina._


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> bold 1) Are you a professional on fragile femininity?
> 
> bold 2) And where is that?
> 
> What happened to not judging a book by its cover?



1) i didn't mention femininity so i'm not sure what your question is

2) where it counts is what i mentioned earlier in the post--character, integrity real content instead of show etc... what did you think i meant?

3) as for a book by its cover, i was speaking of books that had borne out their covers  i think those are called experiences.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 6, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> 1) i didn't mention femininity so i'm not sure what your question is
> 
> 2) where it counts is what i mentioned earlier in the post--character, integrity real content instead of show etc... what did you think i meant?
> 
> ...



1) so its ok to mention 'fragile masculinity' and i cant counter with 'fragile femininity'? Not sure i get that,

2) no idea, thats why i asked, and 

3) so every look of that is the same? but i do appreciate the partial clarification. Our experiences _do_ shape us.

Pleasure to input, i feel that exchange went well.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> and 2) As the movie points out, _driving a Toyota Prius is like driving a vagina._



if one adheres to gender restrictions, i would think driving a vagina is a pretty manly thing to do.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 6, 2011)

Tau said:


> Asking for people's opinions on what you wear, how you do your hair, how you do your make up is never a good thing in my opinion. I know what I want to look like - be it blue eyeshadowed jersylicious chick or nature faced as the day I was born. Most men don't know a thing about the issue - why ask them for their opinion at all?? A person I would love to meet though is Adam Lambert's make up artist - the way that boy does his face is just pure inspiration. Also, on the subject of makeup, I recently purchursed a glorious rainbow range of Mac eyeshadow that make me look like WOW *happiness*



yep it should be about you and your happiness and thats all.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> 1) so its ok to mention 'fragile masculinity' and i cant counter with 'fragile femininity'? Not sure i get that,
> 
> 2) no idea, thats why i asked, and
> 
> ...



you can mention fragile femininity as much as you like. i know there is such a thing. it doesn't bother me. i just wasn't sure what was bothering you or why you felt the need to counter at all.

did i say "every". i wasn't putting down the law only my own feelings. just because i say i've had the experience doesn't mean it necessarily exists in every case for everyone as well all of the time. 

relax


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 6, 2011)

I've worn make-up most of my life, but lately I don't wear very much. In high school and my early 20s, I wouldn't go out of the house without it on because it was like a mask - I was one of the poor saps who bought the notion that I had to wear it to be pretty. In more recent years, I've learned that I do want to look as natural as possible because I don't want a guy to be shocked when he sees me without it. I want him to know what he's getting into before we're waking up together and he sees the "real me"...lol. 

It is truly an individual thing, though, and I totally get those who enjoy it. It's a hobby for some, a source of pleasure, a "girly rite", and it can be fun! I do enjoy playing around with make-up to see what I can pull off, especially if I'm going out. I am intrigued and awed by the ladies like Elaine who wear it SO well. It's truly an art, and I admire those who can pull it off. 

I also admire a man who can look at a woman and love her in every form - with or without make-up, dressed up or in sweats, pristinely clean or with paint or mud under her fingernails....without all the rules and constraints on having to look a certain way all the time. To me, that's how it should be between a man and a woman. 





Shosh said:


> Oh well I don't need anybody's pity, I am not the one hopping into a sheila's car.
> 
> Actually the guy I like right now has a Harley Davidson, so that is pretty sweet.



If pity is not what you're seeking, Susanna, I dare you to go a full month without making any reference at all to your MS. 

Also, for someone who always cries foul when people judge you, you certainly throw around a lot of crazy judgments yourself, as exemplified in this thread. Maybe you should take some time asking yourself why so many people take issue with what you say, rather than putting the blame on them always.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> 1) Thats not manliness, its stupidity.... Manly would be a car like this, from 1969, since you singled out that year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reading Comprehension 101. I said it was "sexy", not "manly". See the difference? For some they are one and the same (apparently you dig manly guys because to you they are one and the same). Others among us equate sexiness with intelligence, sensitivity, emotional strength, curiosity, humor and care for the planet.

It takes all kinds, as they say...

BTW, in what movie do they say driving a Prius is like driving a vagina? And what's it like to drive a vagina. While I own one, I apparently have never "driven" one.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 6, 2011)

i need to go speeding in my vagina car... 

View attachment hermes-bugatti.jpg


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> 2) As the movie points out, _driving a Toyota Prius is like driving a vagina._



It's dark, moist and squishy on the inside?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> It's dark, moist and squishy on the inside?



Not to mention being able to expand and contract depending upon the contents.

That could be a handy feature in a vehicle. Minivan one day, sexy two person roadster the next. W00t!


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Not to mention being able to expand and contract depending upon the contents.
> 
> That could be a handy feature in a vehicle. Minivan one day, sexy two person roadster the next. W00t!



You'd probably have to sweet talk it and rub the hood a few times first, especially when you want it to take more than it usually does.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> You'd probably have to sweet talk it and rub the hood a few times first, especially when you want it to take more than it usually does.



And ply it with Jagermeister, no doubt!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 6, 2011)

Licking the headlights would help too.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> You'd probably have to sweet talk it and rub the hood a few times first, especially when you want it to take more than it usually does.



I find my Prius gets better gas mileage if I take it to dinner and a movie before I drive the Hell out of it in the middle of the night.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 6, 2011)

I like the direction this thread has taken.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 6, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I like the direction this thread has taken.





Webmaster said:


> Keep in mind that the original poster simply asked: "My question is for the FA's... Do you like seeing a lot of make up on women? If so, why? If not, why?"
> 
> So that's what the thread was created for, not whether it's correct to have this opinion or that. That said, it's certainly interesting to hear the different opinions of women on make-up.




As this was originally posted on the FA board, I think the newb OP was just looking for some love and assurance from the FA's and by no means meant to spark all of the brouhaha that ensued. Though some of the responses have been quite revealing (and somewhat nauseating).. 

I will add the OP has a most lovely peaches and cream complexion. If I had skin like that, I'd go make-up free most of the time as well. Either way, the decision to put make-up on or not each day is my own and I don't care what the _boys_ think.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 6, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I like the direction this thread has taken.



LOL. Glad we could oblige.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 7, 2011)

I love Mac Makeup. I wear it for me so that I feel pretty. The level of makeup depends on where I am going. I only wear it when I am going out to a club or party. I would wear it on a date if I ever have one again. Play with makeup and see what makes you feel good. Most cosmetic counters have people to show you how to do your makeup. I learned how to do my eyes from the sales person at a Mac store.


----------



## Myn (Jan 7, 2011)

My point was that it's easy to show respect and basic human courtesy to someone you agree with and approve of. Where you show who you are as a person is with dealing someone you _don't_ agree with. The "get back to the kitchen" comment completely failed on that score, and was no better than someone hanging out of a car making mooing noises. The jackasses in the other seats of the car think it was just as funny and germane as the posters approving of the "humor" of ordering a woman back to the kitchen because you don't like what she thinks about masculinity.

In terms of the other thread, the comic strip has some anti-fat trolling so I wouldn't recommend it in general, but I couldn't help thinking of this in all the talk of a vagina car. (Very nsfw.)

And, in terms of the original post, I think the makeup/no makeup is a personal choice - it's your face, male or female. Aesthetically, I think it comes down to skill in application. Some people can apply layers of makeup and come out looking gorgeous; I'm unfortunately one of those that swipes on some eyeshadow and comes out looking like someone punched me in the face. I admire people who can wear makeup successfully, although fake tans kind of weird me out.


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 7, 2011)

I have always had a lot of male friends and their point of view has always been a natural look with the makeup and were fine with their women with none at all. 

Personally I wear makeup because I have very pale skin tone. I work with first nations youth(American Indian for you yanks) and they have varying shades of lovely brown skin. If I don't wear makeup to work each day I hear and have to answer this question all day Kohkum are you sick, you look awfully pale?" Makes me laugh cause they forget I am white!!! On the weekends or on vacations I rarely wear makeup doing errands or housework but will slap a little on if meeting friends for coffee, drinks or dinner.

A further question to folks commenting on this thread. I read somewhere, or heard somewhere that women do not wear makeup for men, but rather for other women. The theory behind this statement was that women are very competitive with each other and therefore critical of each others flaws and hence why we wear makeup. Had this conversation in a mixed group of men and women and am curious to see if the online points of view match the heated discussion we had one evening.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 7, 2011)

I wear makeup for me. For when i want to feel pretty or enhanced. I only do it once in a while. I love the confidence boost i get when I have make up on and my hair done. My husband loves me either way. If i had dark eyelashes, i'd probably never wear makeup. I have long, lovely blonde eyelashes. That's a suck. 
I only recently started wearing my finger nails painted after years of not wearing polish. I have only so much_ me_ time with 2 active kiddos. That's probably why 95% of my life i'm makeup free.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 7, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> if one adheres to gender restrictions, i would think driving a vagina is a pretty manly thing to do.



Isn't sex pretty much driving a vagina?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 7, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Isn't sex pretty much driving a vagina?



you stick the key in the ignition, and go.
...so yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 7, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> you stick the key in the ignition, and go.
> ...so yeah, pretty much.




How would you know? Aren't you still a virgin?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 7, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> you stick the key in the ignition, and go.
> ...so yeah, pretty much.




bad drivers use this very line as their mantra

don't be one of those bad drivers




the more you know


----------



## BoldPenny (Jan 7, 2011)

Caked on loads of way overdone make-up... NO WAY! But I'd say just a bit, a natural look is nice - just covers up some spots or dark eye circles or something.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 7, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Isn't sex pretty much driving a vagina?



If you mean it in terms that sometimes the ride is casual, long and the scenery begins to suck unless you actually get where you're going, while at other times you're racing 3 miles at 80 mph to get a pack of cigs to take care of the monkey on your back, and at even other times you're ranging from 20-45 mph, pumping the brakes while driving in the middle of the night with no headlights with slick spots all over the bumpy road and a toy dog yipping in the backseat and the goddamn kids won't turn the sound on the DS down, then yes, sex is like driving a vagina.

Just don't have the gall to say it needs to be taken in for an emissions test .


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 7, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> How would you know? Aren't you still a virgin?



i can't tell if this is meant to be funny, a genuine question, or is just plain douchery.
either way, i've got no response.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 7, 2011)

Awww Can't it be all three?


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> If you mean it in terms that sometimes the ride is casual, long and the scenery begins to suck unless you actually get where you're going, while at other times you're racing 3 miles at 80 mph to get a pack of cigs to take care of the monkey on your back, and at even other times you're ranging from 20-45 mph, pumping the brakes while driving in the middle of the night with no headlights with slick spots all over the bumpy road and a toy dog yipping in the backseat and the goddamn kids won't turn the sound on the DS down, then yes, sex is like driving a vagina.
> 
> Just don't have the gall to say it needs to be taken in for an emissions test .



So, to summarize your thoughts: Sex is like driving a vagina. Driving is a major hassle for you. And when you can't get where you want to go, when you want to get there with the easy route you'd prefer, it's the CARS fault. 

Smooth.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 7, 2011)

Fish said:


> So, to summarize your thoughts: Sex is like driving a vagina. Driving is a major hassle for you. And when you can't get where you want to go, when you want to get there with the easy route you'd prefer, it's the CARS fault.
> 
> Smooth.



I see you didn't want to touch the last line. I don't blame you.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 7, 2011)

Sexism is everywhere in this thread. *goes to find a mop*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 7, 2011)

Fish said:


> So, to summarize your thoughts: Sex is like driving a vagina. Driving is a major hassle for you. And when you can't get where you want to go, when you want to get there with the easy route you'd prefer, it's the CARS fault.
> 
> Smooth.



I can see the emoticon at the end didn't clue you in to the fact I was trying to be funny (and apparently failing). I forget we can't joke in any way about female genitals or male/female sexuality here. Virginity and gay cars and cars-as-sex-objects and teeny-weeny weenies, yes, but everything else? Verboten.

Seems like it's time to bring back the old [SATIRE] tags again...


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I can see the emoticon at the end didn't clue you in to the fact I was trying to be funny (and apparently failing). I forget we can't joke in any way about female genitals or male/female sexuality here. Virginity and gay cars and cars-as-sex-objects and teeny-weeny weenies, yes, but everything else? Verboten.
> 
> Seems like it's time to bring back the old [SATIRE] tags again...



Oh, no. I could totally tell that you were "trying" to be funny so feel free to come down from your soapbox of imaginary persecution. My post had noting to do with telling you you couldn't make jokes about female genitals, etc. But since you failed to understand my post, here's a summary:

I was just pointing out that in your "funny" post, you essentially said that you find sex to be difficult, confusing, full of distractions and that it's all the _woman's_ fault for your lack of success. 

Hope that clears it up for you.  _(note my emoticon)_


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 7, 2011)

Fish said:


> Oh, no. I could totally tell that you were "trying" to be funny so feel free to come down from your soapbox of imaginary persecution.



Dude, I guarantee if we were comparing car models to sizes of penises and male midlife crises, there would be no outcry of sexism. There's an obvious double standard on Dimensions as to what is 'acceptable' to joke about and what is not.



> I was just pointing out that in your "funny" post, you essentially said that you find sex to be difficult, confusing, full of distractions and that it's all the _woman's_ fault for your lack of success.



Given the preponderance of gay and bi dimensions members, where in my original post did I imply the man was doing the driving? What if the woman is controlling the ebb and flow of the road? What if you're trying to have a quickie in the morning while the lady is on top and the kids are banging on the door asking for breakfast? I would think ladies are more than capable of driving their own 'cars'. 

And in my personal experience, despite trying to make a joke, the concerns about "emissions" have all come from a woman's perspective, not mine. Every woman I've ever known has been infinitely more concerned and self-conscious about their smell than I was.



> Hope that clears it up for you. (note my emoticon)


 It certainly does oh white knight of Dimensions...


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 7, 2011)

jesus this place is a fucking trip.

I thought it was funny snack.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Given the preponderance of gay and bi dimensions members, where in my original post did I imply the man was doing the driving?



The implication is implicit when you don't bother to write the description from anything other then a first person perspective. So, your driver is implied to be not just a "man", but you, yourself.



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> It certainly does oh white knight of Dimensions...



Glad to be of assistance, dark stain of Dimensions.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 7, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> jesus this place is a fucking trip.
> 
> I thought it was funny snack.



I said my peace. Fuck 'em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd wear make-up to cover all of my acne scars. And I'd drive a chick-car to save on gas.

Do two wrongs make me super manly? Beefcake. BEEFCAKE


----------



## Dromond (Jan 9, 2011)

The question is, would you do it all in a fur suit?

'cause that would be like +100 studly.


----------



## Jes (Jan 11, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i can't tell if this is meant to be funny, a genuine question, or is just plain douchery.
> either way, i've got no response.



i think that WAS a response.

but anyway, now i wanna know. i know you're asexual, but i'm not sure how to take that. and if you think i should answer first: i'm not. a virgin, i mean.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 11, 2011)

Jes said:


> i think that WAS a response.
> 
> but anyway, now i wanna know. i know you're asexual, but i'm not sure how to take that. and if you think i should answer first: i'm not. a virgin, i mean.



I'd just like to clarify that I didn't really know that he was asexual until someone told me after I posted that. I guess I haven't been paying attention or haven't been around those parts of the boards. At least I think I didn't know. Or maybe I did know and I forgot at any rate I think I didn't know.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jan 13, 2011)

Well somewhere along the way the make-up question got a bit lost. I wear makeup, i have an addiction for watching make-up gurus on you tube, and apparently I do all that because I want to,most certainly not for my guy because he could care less if i had it on are not. In fact he prefer me not to wear it. Now it is very rare that I wear makeup to the point you can actually tell I'm wearing it, but I like wearing it never the less. I am not one of those obsessed chicks that cant leave the house with out make-up. In fact I do quiet often, especially when I'm dieing...:eat2: ( to funny a comment made earlier). It seems like make-up for some can be a mask, I know some girls can't face life with out it. For me , it is something that I do for me, and me only. It is one of the few things I do for myself and It doesn't look like ill be stopping just because my guy doesn't care for it.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 21, 2011)

I feel makeup can enhance your beauty when it's used right. I love makeup! I love to experiment with makeup. There's a problem when you feel 'ugly' without it and won't let anyone, even your lover/husband see you without makeup. I can go out without any makeup and I feel fine. However, I love eyeshadow!


----------



## hrd (Jan 21, 2011)

for my part, i dislike how make-up feels on my face and that it makes me look too much not like myself - i do have fun coloring my hair, though, so go figure =)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 5, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i need to go speeding in my vagina car...



That's not a vagina car... That's a boner on wheels! Maybe we should lock it and a Prius in a garage and perhaps we will end up with one of these


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (Feb 5, 2011)

I like make up. Lots of make up. Tammy Faye style make up.


----------



## Teresa Gordan (Jun 22, 2019)

No makeup needy here. Black Beauty I've been called. To each its on.


----------



## Am Jim (Jun 22, 2019)

Make up can really be an art form. I find it fascinating to wander thru a store like Sephora or Ulta.


----------

